# Goldis im Winter füttern?



## blue2947 (23. Sep. 2015)

Guten Tag alle, inzwischen sind 5 Jahre vergangen seit der Einrichtung und der Weiher hat im Mai 2015 so ausgesehen.
Um der "grünen Pampe" entgegen zu wirken, habe ich seit Montag einen zweiten Unterwasserfilter eingesetzt. Sie sind natürlich nur in Betrieb, wenn es hell genug ist oder die Sonne scheint. Ausserdem müssen die Goldies und die Shubis seit dem Frühjahr ihr Futter selber suchen. ABER: soll ich ab jetzt bis die Wasser-Temperaturen unter 10° resp. 8° sinken, Fettfutter geben (Hikari Gold mini pellet) ??? Danke für Tipps.


----------



## Christine (23. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Bea,

nein, Du solltst unter 10° die Goldis nicht mehr füttern. Die fahren ihren Stoffwechsel eh runter auf "Wintermodus". Bei Deiner Filtersituation solltest solche Belastungen vermeiden.


----------



## Limnos (24. Sep. 2015)

Hi Bea

Die prachtvollen Seerosen zeigen, dass der Teich sehr nährstoffreich ist. Aber Seerosen holen fast alle Nährstoffe aus dem Bodengrund, nicht aus dem Freiwasser. Bei der fast vollständigen Bedeckung haben Unterwasserflanzen wie __ Hornblatt, __ Wasserpest oder __ Tausendblatt wenig Chancen. Das sind aber die Pflanzen, die das Wasser nährstoffärmer machen. Du solltest mal überlegen, die Seerosen um 1 Drittel zu reduzieren, indem  du soviel vom Rhizomhinterende abschneidest, bzw. auch die Zahl der Sprossspitzen verringerst. Filter oder UV Lampen können zwar Schwebealgen vernichten, nicht aber die Ursachen für das Algenwachstum insgesamt beseitigen. Nur mit Pflanzen, die wir aus dem Teich entfernen, verringern wir den Nährstoffanfall wirklich. Oder aber man könnte - falls technisch machbar - einen Permanentwasserwechsel durch Regenwasser durchführen. Dem Überlauf müsste man aber dann eine Versickerungsmöglichkeit im Garten einräumen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## troll20 (24. Sep. 2015)

Limnos schrieb:


> um 3 Drittel zu reduzieren,


Wolfgang, das meinst du jetzt aber nicht, oder?


----------



## laolamia (24. Sep. 2015)

na das waeren ja 6 sechstel


----------



## Christine (24. Sep. 2015)

Bea: ich habe Deinen Beitrag mal ein eigenes Thema gegönnt. 
Wolfgang: Ich habe deine "Drittelung" korrigiert.
 Jungs: Habt Ihr auch noch was Sinnvolles zur Frage von Bea beizusteuern?


----------



## Ansaj (24. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Bea,
so wie ich das verstanden habe, fragst du nicht nach einer Winterfütterung, sondern nach einer Fütterung jetzt im Herbst bis die Wassertemperatur bis auf ca 10° gefallen ist.

Ich persönlich füttere meine Fische meistens im Spätsommer/Herbst mit fettreichem Futter und im Herbst mische ich immer mehr leichtverdauliches Futter (Weizenkeime/Wheat Germ) darunter, bis ich nur noch leichtverdauliches füttere bei immer größer werndenden Intervalle zwischen den Fütterungen. 
ABER: dieses Vorgehen wende ich größtenteils für die Koi an, die Goldis versuche ich möglichst gar nicht zu füttern. Da deine Fische sowieso auf sich selbst gestellt sind, was die Futtersuche betrifft, würde ich das jetzt nicht ändern, außer sie sind so abgemagert, dass du befürchtest, sie könnten den Winter nicht überstehen. 

So dann noch eine Anmerkung, obwohl dir das nicht gefallen wird und das auch vom Thema abweicht, aber ich kann bei sowas nicht den Mund halten: 1000 l sind zu wenig für Goldfische, besonders für 8 erwachsene + ettliche Jungfisch...

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## troll20 (24. Sep. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Jungs: Habt Ihr auch noch was Sinnvolles zur Frage von Bea beizusteuern?


Nö, ich glaub alles wichtige wurde genannt  
Pflanzen lichten, insbesondere Seerose, oder gar eine Sorte für kleinere Teiche wählen.
Füttern wenig bis gar nicht und noch besser kleine Fischlis raus.
Noch was vergessen?


----------



## blue2947 (24. Sep. 2015)

Guten Tag ihr lieben und vielen Dank für die Tipps etc. Das ist sehr freundlich von euch.

Also: ok KEIN Fettfutter ab jetzt bis die Temp. unter 8 - 10 fallen.
Fischbesatz: 1 Goldie ca. über 20 cm länge. Er rennt immer weg, wenn ich mit dem Massband antanze 
Einige Goldies und Shubis um die 10 - 15 cm.
Wenn der Wasserstand wegen Hitze und/oder Verdunstung sichtbar gesunken ist, habe ich mit Regenwasser aus der Sammeltonne aufgefüllt. Wassertemperatur mit Zugabe von Leitungswasser reduziert. Überlauf ist garantiert.
Wassermenge: ich weiss nicht wirklich wieviel Liter im Weiher sind.
Seerosen: habe sie damals in einen Gitterkorb mitsamt dem Material das dabei war, eingesetzt. Erst nachdem ich sie später tiefer gesetzt hatte, haben sie sich so stark entwickelt. Es ist vorgesehen, sie noch diesen Herbst (oder eher im Frühling, denn Rentner haben keine Zeit mehr  ) herauszunehmen, "waschen" und zurückzuschneiden.
Auch die schwimmenden Pflanzenkörbe werden "überarbeitet" und ein paar nach dem Motto "Weniger ist mehr" wieder ins Wasser gesetzt.
Technik: In unseren Schrebergärten gibt es keinen Strom aus der Dose. Solar ist angesagt.
2 Unterwasserfilter mit verschieden Schwämmen und Zeolithe. Fontainen. Solarmodule. Neu: 1 schwimmender Solarausströmer mit zwei Steinen. Die andere Fontainen kommen raus.
Boden: Schlamm, der sicher vorhanden ist, wird spätestens im Frühling abgeschöpft.
Kurz gesagt: eine Generalüberholung steht an. Da ich das allein bewerkstelligen muss, kann es dauern.
Grösse: Gemäss der Familiengartenverordnung der Stadtgärtnerei, Abteilung Freizeitgärten, darf der Weiher nicht grösser als 6 m2 und 1 m tief sein. Meiner ist grösse und tiefer, aber bis jetzt hat das noch keiner beanstandet.


----------



## andreas w. (24. Sep. 2015)

blue2947 schrieb:


> Guten Tag ihr lieben - und so weiter und so weiter .
> Grösse: Gemäss der Familiengartenverordnung der Stadtgärtnerei, Abteilung Freizeitgärten, darf der Weiher nicht grösser als 6 m2 und 1 m tief sein. Meiner ist grösse und tiefer, aber bis jetzt hat das noch keiner beanstandet.



Hi Bea, die wirkliche Oberflächengröße von ca. 6m² darf wahrscheinlich nicht wesentlich überschritten werden. Hier wird wohl verhindert, daß sich jemand einen Schwimmteich baut, oder ähnliches. Es wird wahrscheinlich die wenigsten interessieren, ob der Teich 6, 6,5 oder 7 m² hat, hauptsache keine 15-20m². Und auf jeden Fall: schlafenden Hunde sollte man nicht wecken  , also Füße still halten und drüber freuen.
In diesem Zuge - die Seerose gehört wirklich um 1/3 bis 1/2 zurückgeschnitten - da kümmerst du dich drum, hast du gesagt 

Ansonsten zu deiner Frage - wie schon mehrfach geschrieben, bei Temperaturen um die 10°C sollte man wegen dem "Wintermodus" der Fische nicht mehr füttern. Das Futter wird nicht mehr verdaut und gibt nur noch mehr Dreck im Teich.

Viel Spaß weiterhin, Andreas.


----------



## Christine (24. Sep. 2015)

blue2947 schrieb:


> ok KEIN Fettfutter ab jetzt bis die Temp. unter 8 - 10 fallen.


Falsch - es muss heißen "ab jetzt bis die Temperaturen wieder über 10° steigen". Deine Fische solltest Du im Winter nicht füttern.


----------

